

Startup Idea: HN for communities - Spyckie

Here's an idea that I came up with because of HN -<p>The problem I find is this: HN is the best source of news for 'new stuff' being released in javascript, nodejs, ruby, python, and other software communities. However, HN also has TONS of posts that are interesting but not what I'm looking for and quite frankly, a waste of time.<p>I go online and try to find the newest frameworks , plugins or libraries that could be useful to my field of study - but I end up getting 'caught' in useless interesting information like iPad commentary or machine learning beautification techniques.<p>So I thought: What if sites like JQuery.com had a JQuery news, rails had Rails news, etc. All the JQuery related stuff could be posted there and so if I wanted to find out the newest plugins or blog posts on JQuery tutorials, I would go there to find it. It would be great for the software community, and it would make my life easier.<p>Then I thought, what if all these sites aggregated back to HN?<p>Basically, my idea is an embeddable Reddit - communities can embed a news submission system into their sites, which aggregates back to a central site. It's primary purpose is to help existing communities get more communal by encouraging a sub-community the way HN has its own private community.<p>However, because its aggregated into one site, it may also increase traffic between (software) communities, enhance awareness and growth of up-and-coming projects, and can be the start of a business.<p>That's my idea folks - comment on it or execute on it if you would like.
======
thibaut_barrere
Not the answer you'd expect maybe: if what you want is the output, I'd suggest
watching <http://coder.io/> in the next few weeks.

------
csomar
Create another Sub-Reddit, name it 'web20' and invite your friends.

